# Störgeräusche bei Sound über HDMI



## riedochs (6. August 2011)

*Störgeräusche bei Sound über HDMI*

Hallo zusammen,
folgendes Problem: Ich habe meinen  HTPC über HDMI an meinen Plasma angeschlossen und Bild und Ton  funktionieren auch. Allerdings bekomme ich beim Ton in regelmäßigen  Abständen Störgeräusche in Form vom Jitter / Zirpen. Hat jemand eine Idee was die Ursache sein könnte?


Mainboard ist ein Asus P8H67-I mit einem i3-2500T. Unter Windows 7 konnte ich das Problem beim kurzen Test nicht feststellen.
Es schient auch definitiv mit ALSA / Pulseaudio zusammen zu hängen, gestern habe ich es mit der Live CD von Fedora versucht und genau das gleiche Problem.


----------



## drbeckstar (2. Januar 2012)

leg mal dein handy zur seite und entferne alle anderen störquellen.


----------

